# Blade awareness and orientation?



## Brian R. VanCise (May 18, 2007)

Okay so who here always practices with blade awareness and orientation?
In IRT we always practice this way whether with a stick, training blade, etc, so I was wondering who else does.

If you do not then why does your style/system not practice blade orientation all of the time?

There is no right or wrong answer to these questions just a curiosity on my part.


----------



## Carol (May 18, 2007)

Always practice blade orientation, yes.

Always practice properly and without msitakes, no.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 18, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Always practice blade orientation, yes.
> 
> Always practice properly and without msitakes, no.


 
Join the crowd Carol as we all make mistakes! :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 18, 2007)

I practice blade awareness and orientation. 

I also practice stick optimization and understand that it would not work on a blade. So then I think how to make it or change it to work with a blade and then understand that position(s) as well.


----------



## tellner (May 18, 2007)

I keep saying it, guys. There's a real difference between a stick and a machete. Find something to cut on a regular basis, and your Eskrima will improve immensely. Now, just because I want to help my fellow MTers there's this fence that needs to get white-washed, err, I mean blackberry patch that needs to get cleared. I wouldn't let just anyone clear that blackberry bush. It's a real privilege. You'll get that feeling of gratification...


----------



## avm247 (May 18, 2007)

Absolutely!  Blade awareness and orientation is vital because a stick is an impact weapon and a blade is a cutting weapon.   There are differences in how they are used, though many of use say that it is "the same."


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 18, 2007)

tellner said:


> I keep saying it, guys. There's a real difference between a stick and a machete. Find something to cut on a regular basis, and your Eskrima will improve immensely. Now, just because I want to help my fellow MTers there's this fence that needs to get white-washed, err, I mean blackberry patch that needs to get cleared. I wouldn't let just anyone clear that blackberry bush. It's a real privilege. You'll get that feeling of gratification...


 
I have a couple of bushes, scrub brush, etc that also need some work.  It is a real privelage and very gratifying.


----------



## Rob Wilson (May 18, 2007)

Yes. The stick is the sword, is the knife, is the hand, and back and forth.......


----------



## arnisador (May 18, 2007)

Rob Wilson said:


> Yes. The stick is the sword, is the knife, is the hand, and back and forth.......



Yes! But, there are also differences, as others have mentioned.

I always have blade orientation in mind. That doesn't mean I _never _use the flat, though, or that I don't treat a stick slightly differently than I treat an edged weapon!


----------



## stickmaster2000 (May 18, 2007)

OK I posted this as part of the thread on 'Where have all the FMA?' gone, I didn't see that this thread was here. So I posted it here as well.......

Use of the blade within the FMA may well have been the original method, especially with styles from the Southern regions however, the use of the stick as a weapon in itself is also part of the FMA. 

When using the stick (as a stick) there are certain skills and techniques that can be applied that you could not apply with a bladed weapon, for example; some of the locks, throws and takedowns etc (especially from the Cacoy Doce Pares Eskrido System). Were you to use a bladed weapon to achieve some of these techniques you would either cut your opponents limb/s off, (ok, nothing wrong in that!...) or worse, cut off your own! (very wrong!....).

I have seen many students who utilise the stick as a substitute for a blade manipulate it in such a way as would be impossible were it actually a blade. This comes from a misunderstanding of the weapons attributes and functionality.

I think it is important to train both, stick and blade (wooden, aluminium, dull edge steel or live blade - yes even with a partner... someone you trust would be a benefit!). Each will teach something very different. 

The secret is to ensure that your training methodology reflects the type of wapon you are using and it is not true that the stick is mearley a substitute for the blade..... it is also a weapon in its own right.
__________________


----------

